# Seizon-sha Cadre, the last survivors... 1995



## Eldrad Da Bad (Oct 22, 2015)

+++ Seizon-sha Cadre (1995pts) +++

XV104 Riptide 225pts [Early Warning Override, Ion Accelerator, Stimulant Injector, Twin-linked Smart Missile System]

XV104 Riptide 225pts [Early Warning Override, Ion Accelerator, Stimulant Injector, Twin-linked Smart Missile System]

XV95 Ghostkeel 140pts [Cyclic Ion Raker, 2 MV5 Stealth Drones, Twin-linked Fusion Balster]

XV95 Ghostkeel 140pts [Cyclic Ion Raker, 2 MV5 Stealth Drones, Twin-linked Fusion Balster]

Tetra 55pts [Disruption Pod, Sensor Spines]

Tetra 55pts [Disruption Pod, Sensor Spines]

Tetra 55pts [Disruption Pod, Sensor Spines]

XV109 Y'vahra Battlesuit 270pts [Early Warning Override, Stimulant Injector]

XV109 Y'vahra Battlesuit 270pts [Early Warning Override, Stimulant Injector]

XV109 Y'vahra Battlesuit 270pts [Early Warning Override, Stimulant Injector]

XV107 R'varna Battlesuit 295pts [Stimulant Injector]

what do you guys think of this? i know two things to wreck its face. invisbombs... and more grav than is necessary in the grim dark. 

Any comments or critiques welcome. and if u think you know a surefire way to beat this please let m eknow so i can evolve my play style... first tau list... tho i spent 3 days researching everything i could to make it. 

thnx guys


----------

